# Top Australian stock forum comparison



## Artcore (28 March 2008)

*Forum Sites World Rank Australia Rank*
Hotcopper.com.au 50,615 420
*Aussiestockforums.com 208,994 3,522*
Shares.com.au 296,401 4,933
Sharescene.com 309,457 7,598

The above is snap shot of traffic ranking from Alexa top 4 most popular Australian Stock Discussion Forums. 


Hotcopper has been established the longest, that's why I am not surprised with their ranking. Their discussion on a particular stocks is quite extensive and stretches over a long period of time. Their most impressive feature is their *Statistics*, it keeps tally of top 10 daily/monthly/to-date users who post most posts; most discussed stocks, and even blacklist of banned members. 

AusssieStockForum has the same design as Shares.com.au; it probably has best discussion on general ASX market. It also has a better *layout* in providing variety discussions like Derivatives, Commodities, Forex and International Market. I also like its *Live Chat *and *Blogs* functionality. 

Shares.com has relatively short history, but is growing at tremendous pace. It has *best coverage and discussions on IPOs *(imho). Its weekly and annual tipping competition are also well structured to attract members. 

Sharescene.com was voted by Compareshares.com.au as the best forum for 2008, I don’t think the ranking is not really authoritative enough. However, it has some of the *best Hi-Tech functionalities *include *ShareScene TV *(Video Finance/Market updates); *ShareScene Radio *(Interviews with listed companies CEO, MDs and economists from major banks). They are absolutely *FREE*.

Above are just my thoughts and researches, not based on anyone else's surverys or studies.


----------



## Artcore (28 March 2008)

Above was an analysis of Share/Stock Forum, but the best ever forum / discussion site run in Australia is:

*Whirlpool.net.au *- A community-run site focusing on broadband in Australia.

According *Alexa* its traffic has World Rank of 3,952 and *54* in Australia. 

It as 218,294 members, 13,419 in past 24 hours, 847,547 threads, 14,917,058 posts, it lists 241 ISP and 7,511 unique plans.


----------

